# Can not Mount partitions



## king1 (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi guys i need some help i bought a use philips HDR112, i am trying to upgrade by adding a network card and a new hard drive. I follow the Steve Jenkins how to guide. in step 2.8.3 i creat the mount points. and then in step 2.8.4 i try to mount the partitions it say it was mounted successfully and then it also say you must specify the filesystem type. When i run the df comand to see the devices on the mount points.all i see is

file system 1k-blocks used Available use % mounted on
/dev/ram0 15863 9795 6068 62%/ 

there was no 4, 7 or 9 partitions.

my question is do i have to subscribe to tivo to get back these partitions on the drive or is there anything else i can do to get these partition back?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Did you use the boot CD from Jenkins' site? You need to use a Byteswapped CD like that one.


----------



## king1 (Jan 26, 2006)

boot from mfs tools 2 cd , jenkins boot cd did not work for me every time i try to use it my computer goes in a boot loop


----------

